# 1.8T cylinder head difference



## Beebz1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a 2001 1.8T Beetle. I can get a 1.8T cylinder head off an Audi. Is there any issues I should know about. I was told bigger valves. . Which would be a good thing. But any other issues or is it a direct swap.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The 1.8T faq; is a great place to start: 

Head Differences between Engine Codes

* Size of intake/exhaust ports (image), AEB only US spec head to have larger ports.
* Use of tensioners (VVT or non-VVT)
* Valve covers
* Camshaft gear (06A vs 058)
* Hall sensor/CPS Shutter window - AEB has 1 window, all others have 4

There have been lots of discussions: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5999578-1-8t-heads-interchangeable

https://www.google.com/search?q=vw+...#q=vw+1.8T+head+differences+and+compatibility

The main differences; seems to be variable valve timing but I believe that started in 2002? I don't think; you should have a problem, finding the exact same replacement head for your car and that would eliminate any questions about compatibility. There are TONS of wrecked 1.8T Beetles and parts for sale on the web and most likely, at your local junkyard.

There are rebuilders; that offer advanced exchange units online as well: here are a couple of examples: 

http://www.shop.headsonly.com/VW-BE...-HEAD-VOLKSWAGEN-VOLKSWAGEN-BEETLE-18-20V.htm

http://www.enginerebuildersnj.com/#!product-page/cg7d/30c9b231-1215-9750-f368-95b9601c6fc8

http://cylinderhead.com/find-your-head/volkswagen-cylinder-heads/

What is wrong with your original head?


----------



## Beebz1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Got the Beetle cheap because of broken timing belt. So I removed the head. I was going to have in repaired and any valves that were bent replaced etc. But the person I called said they also have a 1.8T head from a Audi they'd sell me. So I wanted to see if it wasn't a hassle. After reading this and looking it up. I believe repairing the original head or getting same one is the way to go.


----------

